# Scope peep alignment



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

If your looking at centering the peep and scope,those baby X's will still slip out. Lol


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

first you have to make sure the peep is properly located...do that with your eyes closed. Basically, draw to anchor (eyes closed, level arrow, standing straight, head straight---get some help verifying this)...draw to anchor and let down several times...last time- open your eyes...center of peep peep should align with your eye pupil (don't have the sight on your bow when setting the peep up).


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks I know some thing is fundamentally wrong with the setup when I struggle for alignment


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I will work on this tomorrow at the range


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Every time I have struggled with this problem I just took my peep out and spend a good 15 or so minutes shooting with my perfect anchor at the distance where I wanted my scope to be perfect. If it is a indoor bow I go to 20 yards and do this and if it is my 3d bow I go to a mid point of 35 yards of my normal distances. I just aim off the edge of the string and shoot, then I put a piece of masking tape on my string and spend a few minutes getting it perfect where the peep needs to be to line up to my perfect anchor position.

Then when I install the peep there it allows me to come to anchor and the peep lines up perfectly without fighting it at all. I don't like having to do this session because it feels like wasted time but the reward of good setup pays off in the following months.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

D.Short said:


> If your looking at centering the peep and scope,those baby X's will still slip out. Lol


^^^ This. There comes a time when the scope becomes just a tool that holds your lens in place and your focus shifts to the peep/reticle/X alignment--that's where those elusive baby X's hide out.....


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

9 times out of 10, it's peep height. when it's not exactly right, it can make you think it's somehow out of alignment left and right, too......that leaves you moving your anchor all over the place and tilting your head around, trying to find the right spot.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are fighting your peep for alignment, it's more likely draw and/or loop length that you need to play with. Peep height is the easy part.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Agree that peep height is the easy part to correct. Side to side can be something else. I like my Super peep. I can pull the orifice completely and then have daylight well around my largest diameter scope housings, 2" and maybe a bit over.

That I use fairly large scope housings I use a small peep orifice where only the pin is present or a stick-on circle and pin is present. I have both set up. In fact, I have 3 scope housings at the ready, one with pin, one with circle and pin and one with just a circle. I don't switch lenses, but switch 3rd axis leveling blocks.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I will say that I used to notice in my shot that as the day went my peep seemed to start out ok but during my shot sequence the peep would be slowly moving up and I would fight with it to get it back down, I finally figured it out. It was the fact that I was sitting in the valley and I had no real back tension against the wall, So the weight of the front 33 inch stab was lifting my anchor up my face and the result was me seeing the peep go up. That was when I learned to use some back tension preload in my shot right as I came to anchor and settled in and once I started doing that my peep and anchor stayed put.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Padgett brought up a good point, which leads to a couple of others. Some run a front heavy bow which will cause the above mentioned issue. You may find a more neutral bow works better, just barely tip heavy if at all...every person is different and various bows have tendencies as well. 

The other thing is more related to form. When we are fresh we have more strength than at the end of the round when we are completely warmed up and perhaps tired. It is critical to have your form set up so that once you draw the bow and come to anchor, you relax both shoulders down into position and keep your head naturally upright. This is the position you set your peep, DL, and anchor to. The point is when you tire, there is no collapse from a raised shoulder form to a tired down shoulder form. You may find that as you shoot the peep alignment feel changes. This may be something you should take a look at.

One more thing from the coaches corner and we'll call it. Often a shooter will have their eye focused back "inside the scope" if you will, rather than looking at the target. Ultimately, we have to figure out which method works best for each shooter, but at some point, holding a pin, dot or ring over the target while focused on the aperture in the scope will have it's limits. If you can get your form and peep locked in so you can ignore the peep (it's just properly there) and focus through the scope all the way down on the target face, you may find with time that this method helps allow your subconscious to help center the sight over the target while you just keep your aiming focused on the target. You may size your peep two different ways. Larger so you still align the peep to the scope housing or a better method is to use a smaller peep so it only allows you to see your hoop, ring or look through aiming reticule. In this manner you are aligned only two things, looking through the peep and putting the ring around the target. The peep/scope alignment method you have to hold them in alignment and all the while try to hold the whole thing on the target. A lot more work if you think about it, and it may distract you from the aiming portion of your shot if you are caught up in trying to constantly hold the peep and scope in alignment.

On the contrary, if you just shoot better focusing on the pin or dot on your lense, then you should also play with the peep size. You may find that down sizing the peep so you have only to center the pin or dot in the peep is more natural than trying to float a scope in the peep and so on. Couple of things to think about. It's different for everybody, but if you don't put the time in and try a few methods, you may not know what works best for you.

Covering up the impact point with a pin or dot doesn't help as you can't see what you are shooting at, so this is where hoops, rings, or double vision scopes come in handy. They allow you to look through the aperture and see your aiming point. This style of focusing on the target face may or may not help you, but generally as you progress in your shooting, I would encourage trying a few things to find what works best indoors at 18m and 20 yds. Outdoors is an entire different can of worms, but the same concept. 

Cheers and good luck shooting.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Well forgot to increase peep size for indoors was rotating slightly loop needed a good twist and tighten. Centering up nicely now need to move it up tomorrow to get my anchor cleaned up shot 290 tonight Vegas 277 baby X game 1 7 kid next to me groined me with his bow surprised it was only a 7 almost doubled me over. [emoji56] I smiled and laughed I off not like I won't improve all of he class got a quick lesson about staying in their lanes! Rest of the coaches were rolling on the floor. Forgot to do the indoor setup change increase apperature raise peep. Will fix the height tomorrow. Thanks for the other great support. Keep it coming


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Tonight moved the peep up almost a quarter inch added a 1/2 twist to re align the peep changed anchor. Brought tight bar in 1.5 inches and bang 293 followed by a 294 Vegas 3 spot big tens last game had a long string of X's as things started to click then got tired and dropped 4 nines 3 in one end


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Added the list of indoor outdoor adjustments to the book


----------

